# Allergic reaction to internal sutures



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My 2 yr old foster girl was spayed 3 weeks ago, the incision has healed completely with no complication. Tonight I found a red, raised, swollen, row of almost blistered skin along the incision site, I have seen this before and it is an allergic reaction to the internal sutures. 

What I can't remember is if I can put warm compresses on it or not. I think that's what the vet told me to do before, but it's been a while since the last time so I want to be sure. Does anyone know if that's the right thing?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

sorry...dont know if thats what to do or not. Just wanted to send some well wishes your way!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This was just asked on my Dane board. She ended up taking her dog to the vet and he told her warm compresses. Here's part of her post:

"The vet said it was a suture reaction and since she's been eating normal and her activity is normal, her temperature is normal (basically everything else is normal) they're not too worried. They gave me some prednisone to help things along and we'll revisit things in the next two weeks unless things get worse. He also said to put a warm compress on it 2-3 times a day for 10 minutes."

Here is a picture of her dog's incision:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It looks very similar to that, but more swollen and pronounced. The rescue's medical coordinator got back to me last night and said warm compresses were good. I'll be doing those a couple times a day until it's better.


----------

